# My pipe carving kit



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Alright so, my pipe carving kit came in on Friday.
Here's your warning. This thread will have a bunch of pics.
So it came Friday and the hole drilled for the stem was drilled crooked. (Pic 1)
I contacted them and they're sending a new block. I'll hopefully have it soon.
In the meantime I figured, why not practice on the one I have and learn a few lessons.
So today I took some time to get started. Of ciurse the kids wanted to watch but, luckily they didn't cause much distraction.
So, pictures speaking a thousand words...here's a few thousand words worth of pictures.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Piper said:


> Looking forward to your posts.


Thanks brother. I've never been overly handy but, so far it's going well for a first time, amateur.
And only 2 small spots of rasp rash haha.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Hats off to you :vs_cool::vs_cool:....I do not have the patience necessary for this!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

A few more pics.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Here's where I ended up.
I'll probably do some more after dinner. Probably when the littles are in bed.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Matt_21, from what I've seen of pipe making on YouTube, the pros have a whole bunch of specialized equipment to speed up the process and make it less back-breaking. You've made incredible progress with just hand tools. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. 
Here's where I've stopped tonight. 
I'll start up again in afew days when I'm off.

Wiped it down a bit to make her look purdy for the first few pics. 
Smoking some Captain Black Royal in it now. 
Lee encouraged me to have a 'victory smoke'. Should have dry boxed some had I known. It's smoking a bit damp I think.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Fantastic. Glad to see it's already getting smoked!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice work so far. I'm interested in seeing her grain pattern after she's been sanded down a bit.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

ebnash said:


> Fantastic. Glad to see it's already getting smoked!


I figured why not? The holes are there and Lee said I could smoke it inside just this once lol



JohnBrody15 said:


> Nice work so far. I'm interested in seeing her grain pattern after she's been sanded down a bit.


Yeah. Me too. I'll be sure to keep this updated but, I probably won't get a chance to work on it until tomorrow evening.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I actually smoked a bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in mine while it was still a block...


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

ebnash said:


> I actually smoked a bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in mine while it was still a block...


 Awesome.
I had seen that in one of the videos or write-ups I looked at before getting the kit...I almost did it but, wanted to get right to the carving.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Wasn't going to post this cuz it's not much but, I took pics so why not?

Got about 30 minutes to work on this while the kids napped. Got to start the sand paper... barely lol. 
But, it's taking shape.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Getting closer.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

This is so freaking cool!!!

Makes me want to do the same, and I'm not a Piper... Although I used to be a pipe fitter. 

Again, too cool, and thanks for all the pics!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Scap said:


> This is so freaking cool!!!
> 
> Makes me want to do the same, and I'm not a Piper... Although I used to be a pipe fitter.
> 
> Again, too cool, and thanks for all the pics!


Try it!
And get down the pipe rabbit hole.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Just got done for the night.
Hit it with 600 a few times and 'buffed' it with bounty paper towel. Lol
Since it was drilled cock eyed and my first one, I didn't take the time to get every gouge/scratch out.
Just going through the steos to learn and practice them. So you'll see some scratches still there in the pics but, its smooth as glass now. I'll probably sand and buff it a few more times maybe tomorrow before I try the finish they sent with it.
The grain isn't phenominal but, I don't think I'll stain it too dark.

On to the pictures!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

...


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

,,,


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Great job, love the shape. Looks like it could be a Dublin.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks. That was the basis of my design, a dublin. I love that shape.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Matt_21 said:


> Try it!
> And get down the pipe rabbit hole.


I might have to. Just fearful of falling down another hole. :grin2:


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

@Matt_21 Awesome progress man. Always appreciate people who take the time to create...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

I always have too. It's been a lot of fun actually. I've never really been great with tools or creating things...but this feels more like art with wood (thats what she said?)
I'm really enjoying it. My replacement block from man crates came in today. Hopefully when I open it up it's drilled straight. I'm already picturing in my head what I'll do with it. Then I'm already thinking I'd like to get a plateau cut block from Vermont Freehand and carve one of that style.
I'm hooked!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Got my 'replacement' block in today. It wss sent because the stem hole was drilled crooked on the first.
Here's a few pics. Looks like a nice piece of wood.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Wow, that was quick work! Very nice 

I'm looking forward to the second one!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

huffer33 said:


> Wow, that was quick work! Very nice
> 
> I'm looking forward to the second one!


Thanks!
I'm going to go a bit slower on the second now that I've tried it.


----------



## watchingsmoke (Mar 14, 2018)

Looking great!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Matt_21, I grew up not far from you and graduated HS in 1968. In those days HS in Ontario went up to grade 13 so you got to be infantilized for an extra year. You were required to take a "shop option" in 9th and 10th grades-either wood shop or metal shop. I took wood shop in ninth grade and, for my final project, made a cheeseboard. The cheeseboard was tossed when my parents died, although I'm sure they only kept it that long to be supportive. If I'd been able to make a pipe in wood shop, I'd be smoking it with pride to this day. Props to you for taking pipe-making as your adult shop option. And looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Piper said:


> @Matt_21, I grew up not far from you and graduated HS in 1968. In those days HS in Ontario went up to grade 13 so you got to be infantilized for an extra year. You were required to take a "shop option" in 9th and 10th grades-either wood shop or metal shop. I took wood shop in ninth grade and, for my final project, made a cheeseboard. The cheeseboard was tossed when my parents died, although I'm sure they only kept it that long to be supportive. If I'd been able to make a pipe in wood shop, I'd be smoking it with pride to this day. Props to you for taking pipe-making as your adult shop option. And looking forward to seeing your progress.


Thanks a lot @Piper.
We were required to take 1/3 semester of each in grade 9. (Wood, auto, drafting). In each one we didnt have a choice of what we made.
I'm really enjoying working woth my hands though. Seeing something shape in front of you is very cool. And seeing the rewards of your labour is good too. In my career you don't often see the full effect or laying out of what you do.
Thanks for the support. Hopefully I improve which will help fuel my desire to try again.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Posting here again for my second one.
Still haven't put any finish on the first but, I like how it looks natural. We'll see.

Anyways, I started my second.
Ill attach some pics.
This one isn't fully hand carved though. Just to put that out there. Using a cheap dremel I bought.
Ok. Pics.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

And here's how far I've gotten.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> And here's how far I've gotten.


Looks good so far.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks man. 
Just got a third block.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Looks like fun. I wish I had time to do stiff like that. Maybe someday.
Thanks for sharing. Can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice progress!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

That looks like painstaking work, especially fashioning the shank. I'll bet it's just that much more satisfying smoking a pipe you fashioned.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Matt, nice to see you started your second briar. I'm still sitting on my 2nd block and haven't even touched it. 1st one smokes like a champ, though.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Matt_21 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Just got a third block.


Where are you buying the stock from Matt?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Scotchpig said:


> Where are you buying the stock from Matt?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first two are from man crates.
I got the first and it was drilled a bit crooked. I contacted them and they sent me a second for nothing. The second one, the stem has a slight issue but, oh well.
And when I ordered the first it comes with the hand tools etc.

The 3rd block I got yesterday and I got it from pipes and cigars.
If I decide to do more I think I'll try Vermont Freehand and try the plateau cut.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Here's block 3...

This is a much smoother cut than the man crates ones. More care was taken.
And it's nice cuz the shank is already started.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> Here's block 3...
> 
> This is a much smoother cut than the man crates ones. More care was taken.
> And it's nice cuz the shank is already started.


Always enjoy seeing the process, wish I had time to do it myself. BTW, have you heard the new DMB album?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

MattT said:


> Always enjoy seeing the process, wish I had time to do it myself. BTW, have you heard the new DMB album?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks man!
I haven't. I'm hoping it'll be good. 
Another of my favourites, Ray Lamontagne just released one and of the 4 songs Ive heard I only care for one.
I hope the DMB album doesnt turn out the same.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Just listened to Come Tomorrow. Not bad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> Thanks man!
> I haven't. I'm hoping it'll be good.
> Another of my favourites, Ray Lamontagne just released one and of the 4 songs Ive heard I only care for one.
> I hope the DMB album doesnt turn out the same.


Sounds like I need to bring you up to speed....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

MattT said:


> Sounds like I need to bring you up to speed....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


How could I say no?!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Did some more work tonight. Outside on the deck.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

This really is awesome. I need to look into making one. Pretty sure I have 90% of the tools I'd need. Yours is looking great. 

'Merica


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks man.
Feels good to get at it again.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> Thanks man.
> Feels good to get at it again.


Looking good dude. I was wondering how this was going.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Matt_21, it looks like you have a nice poker developing there.:vs_cool:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Piper said:


> @Matt_21, it looks like you have a nice poker developing there.:vs_cool:


That's what she said?

Sorry, I've been watching a ton of "The Office" and.......that's one of the running jokes lol

I'm an idiot.....


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

JohnBrody15 said:


> That's what she said?
> 
> Sorry, I've been watching a ton of "The Office" and.......that's one of the running jokes lol
> 
> I'm an idiot.....


:vs_laugh:The way I set you up for that I think I should audition for the job as your straight man!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Doing a bit more work on pipe #2.
I'm going to call this one "the drunken poker".
Both of my own pipes are thick walled and 'chunky' but, I love how comfortable and 'not dainty' they feel in the hand. Anyone else like chunkier pipes? Not to say smaller, thinner walled pipes aren't great because they are but these are very comfortable.

There's some nice grain coming through. One spot even looks like birds eye maple in a way.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Matt_21 said:


> Doing a bit more work on pipe #2.
> I'm going to call this one "the drunken poker".
> Both of my own pipes are thick walled and 'chunky' but, I love how comfortable and 'not dainty' they feel in the hand. Anyone else like chunkier pipes? Not to say smaller, thinner walled pipes aren't great because they are but these are very comfortable.
> 
> There's some nice grain coming through. One spot even looks like birds eye maple in a way.


Looking good, Matt. I'm a fan of the fat bottomed girls, too. Lol

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good. You could also call it the stogie pipe.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Lol. Maybe 'the stove pipe' pipe.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

...


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Look at the grain coming through. This is just after being wiped down by a damp paper towel after one round of 220 grit.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Matt_21 said:


> Look at the grain coming through. This is just after being wiped down by a damp paper towel after one round of 220 grit.


That's sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice job Matt. Definitely coming along well.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

ebnash said:


> Nice job Matt. Definitely coming along well.


Thanks Erik!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Finally did a little bit more work on this guy.
Used my new belt/disc sander to straighen some wavy spots. 
Even rigged up a dust collector. Lol
Excuse the messy garage.

"If they don't find you handsome they should at least find you handy."


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Matt_21 said:


> Finally did a little bit more work on this guy.
> 
> Used my new belt/disc sander to straighen some wavy spots.
> 
> ...


Looking good Red Green

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Now that I've got the wobbly lines out of the way and the shape is as good as it'll get (for my second attempt) I sanded up to 320 grit tonight.
Grain shots to follow...
(I'll do it later this evening)


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

...


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

For anyone following and wondering what happened to pipe #1, I finished it tonight.
I took the 'wood finish' from the Man Crates kit (I think its basically just carnuba wax) and put it on. Having never opened it before I had thought maybe it was a stain bit, it wasn't. Which really is good because I really wanted to leave it natural anyways. I love the look of natural wood and this one is and was always just going to be for me.
Anyways...enough rambling. Pictures!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> For anyone following and wondering what happened to pipe #1, I finished it tonight.
> I took the 'wood finish' from the Man Crates kit (I think its basically just carnuba wax) and put it on. Having never opened it before I had thought maybe it was a stain bit, it wasn't. Which really is good because I really wanted to leave it natural anyways. I love the look of natural wood and this one is and was always just going to be for me.
> Anyways...enough rambling. Pictures!


Wow, that turned out nice! I'm always in awe of folks that have the patience do this. Both pipes look like great smokers that I'm sure you'll get lots of use and joy from... Salute' 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice work Matt! Looks amazing.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Applied stain tonight.
This is my first time ever staining. We'll see how it goes. It's just starting to dry after being wiped clean in the pics.
Hopefully tomorrow I'll have time to buff it and see how I like it.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

That's looking amazing Matt!!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good @Matt_21. What are you planning to use to polish it with?


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Piper said:


> Looking good @Matt_21. What are you planning to use to polish it with?


Not quite sure yet.
I'll be googling in the morning haha


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt_21 said:


> Not quite sure yet.
> I'll be googling in the morning haha


I think carnauba wax is used but requires a buffing wheel. I'll bet @UBC03 knows the answer.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Piper said:


> I think carnauba wax is used but requires a buffing wheel. I'll bet @UBC03 knows the answer.


Yeah. Doing some reading, some guys go with a few rounds of high grit sand paper (2000, 3000, 5000) and then wax.
Some just wax.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I use leather dye to stain my pipes.


Piper said:


> I think carnauba wax is used but requires a buffing wheel. I'll bet @UBC03 knows the answer.


A few coats of carnauba. With a light buffing in between.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

UBC03 said:


> I use leather dye to stain my pipes.A few coats of carnauba. With a light buffing in between.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


This is kind of what I was thinking. Seems easy and effective.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Matt_21 said:


> This is kind of what I was thinking. Seems easy and effective.


Do you have buffing wheels in your shop?

My method is white polishing compound then jewellers rouge, with regular buffing wheels. (Clean between buffings, you don't want to transfer compounds to another wheel.) Then a few coats of carnauba, for the waxing I use an loose flannel buffing wheels. A coat of wax, then buff off the excess with a clean flannel wheel each time. If not it gets hazy. A variable speed buffer comes in handy. Set it on low/medium speed. 
Then I put the pipe together with the stem, give it a couple more coats. Usually six coats total. Then a microfiber cloth for a cleaning of any dust left behind. Wipe the inside of the bowl with a q-tip soaked in rum. That will remove the dust from the polishing and waxing , that accumulated in the bowl.

Also I was told by an old timer, when I started doing this , that I should never use actual stain. He told me to only use leather dye.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks for all that info Dino @UBC03
I dont have a buffing wheel but, its an excuse to get one lol 
Whats the reasoning with never using stain?
I've read different things and everyone does something different it seems. I hope my using stain didnt wreck this pipe.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

I do have some buffing/polishing wheels for the dremel tools. That's the best I'll be able to do for right now. Or hand buffing.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Matt_21 said:


> Awesome. Thanks for all that info Dino @UBC03
> I dont have a buffing wheel but, its an excuse to get one lol
> Whats the reasoning with never using stain?
> I've read different things and everyone does something different it seems. I hope my using stain didnt wreck this pipe.


He said you can taste it.. I don't know about that, if you didn't get any IN the bowl I don't see a problem.. Guess we'll see..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

UBC03 said:


> He said you can taste it.. I don't know about that, if you didn't get any IN the bowl I don't see a problem.. Guess we'll see..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Interesting. I'd think either one would have a taste...although I don't have the experience yet to say for sure.
Wanna be the guinea pig? I'll send it your way.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nah, I'm good but thanks for the consideration for lab rat off the year.. It was an honor just being nominated..lol


Matt_21 said:


> Interesting. I'd think either one would have a taste...although I don't have the experience yet to say for sure.
> Wanna be the guinea pig? I'll send it your way.


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice work Matt!

So Fiebings leather dye seems to be the go-to.

It also looks like it's standard to go from 220 grit, to 320, to 400, to 800, to 1500, and then go even higher, and then hit it with polishing compound. It's called white diamond. I've been messing around with pipe kits for a few years, and I get to 1500, then get lazy and go right to the polishing compound on a buffing wheel or dremel.

I think @UBC03's advice is excellent. Hit it with the polishing compound, clean it up, then hit it with the wax, and do multiple coats of wax. The polishing compound will already give the pipe a noticeable shine, but the wax really makes it "pop" as the kids say.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Well, live and learn right.
I'll get myself some leather dye for the next one.
That said...I think I'll still try smoking this one (at least once or twice) and I'll still finish it. Gotta learn. Might as well follow through to the end and see what else I can learn.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Nice work Matt!
> 
> So Fiebings leather dye seems to be the go-to.
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks John. I didn't know you'd made some. Any pics?
When you say hit it woth the sandpaper....that's after the colour has been applied you're talking about right?


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Matt_21 said:


> Great! Thanks John. I didn't know you'd made some. Any pics?
> When you say hit it woth the sandpaper....that's after the colour has been applied you're talking about right?


220 to 800 and then you apply the stain. After you apply the stain, the fun begins in terms of variation. Maybe you stained the pipe in black, sanded it down to 400, then you throw on a coat of tan, or mahogany or something lighter. Or maybe you just want to lighten the 
original color a bit. Or maybe it's about polishing. You get your stain on, then you hit it with 1500 or go straight to the polishing compound, the pipe retains most of it's stained color, but your really just trying to get it as smooth as possible before you wax it up.

***I tend to hit it with the polishing compound before staining because it helps me see some of the little scratches or the marks that the rasps leave behind.

Overall, in terms of the finishing, I'm still learning..... when I first started, I remember reading this thread, lots of good info: Staining a Pipe? :: Pipe Repair and Maintenance :: Pipe Smokers Forums

Maybe I'll make a thread and show off my latest pipe. The first two were mistakes that needed to be made, and this one is ready to leave the workbench. I've refinished it 3 times, and I keep going back and making changes lol

Anyway, did that clears things up or did I ramble:vs_laugh:


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

JohnBrody15 said:


> 220 to 800 and then you apply the stain. After you apply the stain, the fun begins in terms of variation. Maybe you stained the pipe in black, sanded it down to 400, then you throw on a coat of tan, or mahogany or something lighter. Or maybe you just want to lighten the
> original color a bit. Or maybe it's about polishing. You get your stain on, then you hit it with 1500 or go straight to the polishing compound, the pipe retains most of it's stained color, but your really just trying to get it as smooth as possible before you wax it up.
> 
> ***I tend to hit it with the polishing compound before staining because it helps me see some of the little scratches or the marks that the rasps leave behind.
> ...


Thanks John. That's all great info....that I needed!
And thanks for the link. I'll use it!
Can't wait to see how yours turns out. Looks like I'm on a similar path. My first one was about making mistakes not taking my time on the shape (although I like it) and now my second is a lesson is finishing.

What do you do for stems?


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

I got a chance yesterday to rub this down with some 1000, 1500 and 2500 grit.
This is where we are until I can get some polishing compound.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Matt_21 said:


> Thanks John. That's all great info....that I needed!
> And thanks for the link. I'll use it!
> Can't wait to see how yours turns out. Looks like I'm on a similar path. My first one was about making mistakes not taking my time on the shape (although I like it) and now my second is a lesson is finishing.
> 
> What do you do for stems?


Some of the stems from the pipe kits have seams on them. I'll sand them down and then polish them up, but I don't really have a system. The idea was not to scratch them, so I probably started with a polishing compound and worked my down in terms of grit. I can't remember if I went to 800 or 400 to ultimately smooth the seam out.

Beyond that, you can buff them with carnauba wax.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I use a knife to scrape off the seam. Tried sandpaper it tends to leave alot more scratches to buff out.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I use a knife to scrape off the seam. Tried sandpaper it tends to leave alot more scratches to buff out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I just had a "why didn't I think of that" moment....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Those look awesome Matt. 

I have wanted to do this for so long. I used to smoke a pipe occasionally but got away from it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

For some following this here's an update. 
Pipe 2 got stained with wood stain so I'm using it to learn.
I finally got my buffer in ($44 from harbour freight) and I ordered Beall's 4" wheel kit.
I used the 4" wheels and compounds last night to buff pipe 2 as practice/learning how to buff.
Here's how it came out. (Tripoli, white diamond, carnuba wax).


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Sexy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice!!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

New pipe under way.

Also, if you've never tried this beer I highly recommend it. My Polish buddy introduced me to it. Actually brought me 6 of them last night with the lighter he gave me.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

A bit more progress on #3 tonight.
Jimmy rigged a nice sanding wheel on the half of my buffer I'm not using. Bought some sanding discs for the belt/disc sander but I think this is the better way. Lots more room to move and get in to more spots.
Had a helper tonight too who wouldn't fall asleep at bedtime...who never falls asleep at bedtime. She's not in school yet so I figure what's the harm if she's up a bit later.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Me amd my helper at it again while the baby naps.
Today using rasps and files. Most of these files and rasps I got from my grandfather after he passed. Mom and dad cleaned out his garage and he had tonnes of old tools. My parents knew I was playing around with carving pipes so they said I should have them.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Matt_21 your pipe is coming along nicely but your helper is a total cutie-pie!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Haha thanks @Piper.
She loves 'helping'. I gave her a small block of briar I cut from the pipe block. Then I gave her her choice of files to work on her 'project' as we called it. 
She did way more talking than filing lol.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Here's where I am.
I'm a bit frustrated, the shank has a hairline crack. 
It's all a learning experience though right?
Going to sand it up a bit more and use Fiebings to dye it.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

That grain pattern is looking really nice. I bet it'll look great once it's all stained and polished. Not sure about the crack though. I'm totally guessing here, but maybe a little glue and a metal band at the end of the shank.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, I'm thinking of getting some glue in there and clamp it (light but tight) and see what that does. Also going to try black dye first, then sand back then another colour.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt_21 said:


> Here's where I am.
> I'm a bit frustrated, the shank has a hairline crack.
> It's all a learning experience though right?
> Going to sand it up a bit more and use Fiebings to dye it.


Matt, I assume if the tenon doesn't slide out of the cracked mortise that the hairline crack won't affect the smoking characteristics of the pipe.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Piper said:


> Matt, I assume if the tenon doesn't slide out of the cracked mortise that the hairline crack won't affect the smoking characteristics of the pipe.


Yeah. Everything fits together good and snug. And the crack isn't anywhere that would let smoke or air in. I'm mostly worried about it warming up and expanding or opening the crack.

I got it dyed last night. We'll see today how it's looking before buffing. I'll get some pics if I can.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

@Piper Here's a few pics David. This is not buffed or anything. I figure I should really let it dry well before buffing.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt_21 said:


> @Piper Here's a few pics David. This is not buffed or anything. I figure I should really let it dry well before buffing.


Phenomenal color!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

It looks good in those sun pictures eh?

Here she is all buffed out.
I think next one I'll use some higher grit paper and sand it back just a bit before buffing.
Also, I'll wait til I know 100% the colour is dry. Lol


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

@Matt_21, I love the blue. I'm curious, is that fiebings leather dye? How did go about staining it? Did you give it a coat of dye and then buff it?


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Beautiful work Matt!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

JohnBrody15 said:


> @*Matt_21*, I love the blue. I'm curious, is that fiebings leather dye? How did go about staining it? Did you give it a coat of dye and then buff it?


 Yeah, it's Fiebings.
I corked the bowl, then I dyed it with black. After it was dry to the touch I sanded back the black. It came out a bit blotchy.
Then, after that I wiped it down and hit it with the blue. It dries so quick!
Then I let it dry for 15 minutes or so and went to the buffer using just an old buffer wheel with no compound to see what would happen. That's why you see that one spot where the dye rubbed off. Once I saw that I let it dry for about 24 hrs and buffed it.
A good amount of colour still came off though. :serious:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Matt_21 said:


> Yeah, it's Fiebings.
> I corked the bowl, then I dyed it with black. After it was dry to the touch I sanded back the black. It came out a bit blotchy.
> Then, after that I wiped it down and hit it with the blue. It dries so quick!
> Then I let it dry for 15 minutes or so and went to the buffer using just an old buffer wheel with no compound to see what would happen. That's why you see that one spot where the dye rubbed off. Once I saw that I let it dry for about 24 hrs and buffed it.
> A good amount of colour still came off though. :serious:


I've had that issue before where I apply the dye, let it dry, and then sand it, and it comes out blotchy. I'm not sure the fix for that. Sometimes I'll reapply the dye but wipe it off so it's a thinner coat. I've tried diluting the dye with alcohol. I've had some success using high grit sandpaper and a dremel with rubbing compound to "blend" the blotches. It's like using an erasure to blend charcoal or something like that. It looks like you don't mind the "tinkering" aspect of making pipes, you gotta experiment and see how things work, and what does what. It's the "empirical learning" approach lol


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, I don't mind at all. I can see progress every time. And I learn lots.
I've got 3 more blocks waiting. No pre-drilled holes in them.
More learning coming up!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt_21 said:


> Yeah, I don't mind at all. I can see progress every time. And I learn lots.
> I've got 3 more blocks waiting. No pre-drilled holes in them.
> More learning coming up!


Matt, you're getting so good at this pipe-making gig, you're starting to give away the store-bought ones LOL. :wink2:


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Haha 
The stand I have only holds so many. Lol


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

That blue looks great! 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

I've finished a fourth.
After the blue one, a buddy of mine asked me to make him a pipe. Smaller than normal.
So, I took a piece of briar and turned it into this...


This was a solid piece. No pre-drilled holes. That was all me this time.
Made to be held comfortably in his left hand. (his pipe holding hand).
He'll get it on Saturday when we go visit. Hopefully he'll like it as much in person as he has from the pics.


----------



## jules_the_walker (Apr 19, 2016)

Cute little nose burner

Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

So..... Its a left handed pipe? Not to be confused with those Wiley left handed cigarettes... Lol.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Matt_21, that is beautiful. I love the smooth and rustic contrast. What colour [sic] are you planning to stain this one.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Piper said:


> @Matt_21, that is beautiful. I love the smooth and rustic contrast. What colour [sic] are you planning to stain this one.


Thanks David. This one I buffed out and left natural.
My crappy picture taking skills don't show it but, there's some nice flame grain along the bottom. We're leaving shortly for my buddy's place so if he doesn't like the natural look I'll bring it home and stain it for him. He's seen the pictures though and said he was happy with the natural look.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

I started another one...and of course my helper 'couldnt sleep' so, she came down and helped.
She filed and filed for quite a while and then she said "dad I need a hole in it like yours." So the divot at the top was her work and the hole I drilled for her. Her mother asked, "what are you making?" And she said, "a pipe." As if...duh. lol
Start'em young right?


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Hey @Piper, I was going to pm these to you but, ciuld not figure out how to attach pictures.
This is the 'panel' I'm working on.
I've got the general shape, now just have to scale it down bit by bit. Luckily doing so should sand past those pits. 
Soon I'll pick up my bandsaw I just bought (had a buddy pick it up 1.5hrs away) and then I should be able to cut the shapes I want closer than with the hand saw.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Matt_21, I love the hexagonal shape. My panels are "four-squares", i.e. rectangles. They're also flat-bottomed and have square shanks. I'll send you pix but you're well on your way to a unique design that's going to be very special. BTW, how did your friend like the freehand you made for him?


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks. I know panels are usually square but, I want to stand out hahaha.
Thanks for the kind words.

My buddy really liked the little noseburner freehand I made. He had never smoked pipe tobacco before but, wanted to try it. He's spanish and likes spices and stuff so instead of going the aro route I gave him some Balkin Supreme from my stash...which I have an abundance of amd really enjoy myself.
He loved it!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Got some colour down on the panel.
Went with black first, sanded it back and then blue.
I'll let it sit a day or so and then shine it up.
Last pic is lightened a bit to show the grain. Looks like Van Gogh's Starry Night I think.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Matt_21 said:


> Got some colour down on the panel.
> Went with black first, sanded it back and then blue.
> I'll let it sit a day or so and then shine it up.
> Last pic is lightened a bit to show the grain. Looks like Van Gogh's Starry Night I think.


They just keep getting better! Kudos, brother.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt_21 said:


> Got some colour down on the panel.
> Went with black first, sanded it back and then blue.
> I'll let it sit a day or so and then shine it up.
> Last pic is lightened a bit to show the grain. Looks like Van Gogh's Starry Night I think.


Beautiful! I agree with @TexaSmoke, you are getting really good. (But don't cut off your ear!)


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Great work, that one looks awesome.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. Means a lot.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

That looks awesome!

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

So, here's finished pipe #5.
There's a small pit that didn't sand out and I need to work on a few things...one being the patience for sanding. The other, shaping the bottoms.
All in all though, this should be a good smoking pipe.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

That looks great.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I usually don't like the look of straight stemmed, or square pipes.... But that blue makes it pop!!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful my northern brother. I hope you're happy with that one, it turned out great.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks brother!


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Nice man! Love the color on it!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Beautiful, be proud brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

The blue is a bold choice. The grain looks great. Enjoy it!


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Love it! Want one...


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Jankjr said:


> Love it! Want one...


If you're serious bro PM me. Would love to have other people enjoying something I made.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Finshed another 'noseburner' style one yesterday that someone asked me to make for them and then started on this...


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@Matt_21 has been to busy with his fancy F***b**k page to post any updates on here, so I'll do it for him!! He's really excited to have a chance to carve a churchwarden for me!



















And with a little bit of hands and the grain is really popping out!






i had asked him to do the blue dye, but after seeing this pattern, i'm having second thoughts, told him to do what he thought best!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Haha sorry Joe.
So much going on.
Yes, Joe sent me a churchwarden kit he liked and told me to do what I wanted to it.
I tried to get a pretty classic churchwarden shape to it but, it's taken on it's own personality while still looking close to the classic shape.
The grain popped when I wiped it down woth a damp towel to take the dust off. 
I'm thinking (if it's ok with you @Dran) that I'll hit it with the black dye, sand that back so the grain is black and the spaces between will be bare to take the blue. I may thin the blue out, just a touch, with a few drops of alcohol.
Really liking this one. It's turning out to be my best yet.

Edit: if you want it natural though, we can do that. I think either way will be nice.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

You're the man! Im just along for the ride!! Whatever you decide! I do think a coat of black and slightly thinner blue would keep the grain in tact pretty well! I just wanted to show off the progress on my first commissioned pipe😀


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

A few steps closer with Joe's 'warden


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Looking good! Really gonna pop when it gets shined up!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Matt_21 said:


> A few steps closer with Joe's 'warden


Nice color, should be a great contrast! :vs_cool:


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Well, here she is buffed up...and pics taken woth what probably seems like a potato.
The tripoling/buffing/waxing darkened it up a bit but, it's still a beauty.
Sorry about the crappy lighting. I'm sure Joe @Dran will post better pics than this.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Indeed I will! Now you just gotta get famous and i can auction this beauty off in 30 years and retire to Bermuda!!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

...


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Is she sitting all by herself or propped up?


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Dran said:


> Is she sitting all by herself or propped up?


Propped.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Regardless, my mind is blown brother! Good work! Can't wait to break it in!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks like a keeper Joe. Nicely done @Matt_21

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Nice @Matt_21 she looks great!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Been working on a few more.
I try to do some when I get time...but, damn, it's so hard to get time!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed the developments in this thread. @Matt_21, that churchwarden you carved for @Dran is a mysterious, midnight-blue beauty. Joe should smoke some of his newly-acquired Haunted Bookshop in it while reading Edgar Allen Poe by candlelight.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Piper said:


> I'm sorry I missed the developments in this thread. @Matt_21, that churchwarden you carved for @Dran is a mysterious, midnight-blue beauty. Joe should smoke some of his newly-acquired Haunted Bookshop in it while reading Edgar Allen Poe by candlelight.


I actually just packed it with HBS... I'll be reading Vince Flynn though

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Piper said:


> I'm sorry I missed the developments in this thread. @*Matt_21*, that churchwarden you carved for @*Dran* is a mysterious, midnight-blue beauty. Joe should smoke some of his newly-acquired Haunted Bookshop in it while reading Edgar Allen Poe by candlelight.


Thanks David. I think it turned out quite well. Hoping to get better with each one but, that one set the bar so we'll see. I think it was my nest yet.



Dran said:


> I actually just packed it with HBS... I'll be reading Vince Flynn though
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


 Enjoy!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Good work @Matt_21. I think you've upped your "workshop" game and added some tools? The buffer?


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Good work @Matt_21. I think you've upped your "workshop" game and added some tools? The buffer?


I've had the buffer a while now. Just a cheap one from harbour freight but, it's working well for me. I got the beall buffing system too.
And then I got the 'French wheel' from VF.
I had just stuck a 6" sanding disc onto a 6" buffing wheel originally but, found the edge of the paper was cutting into the briar when I'd go into the shank area. With the French wheel it wraps around so the edges are still sandpaper and don't cut.
I used the French wheel on Joe's churchwarden and it seems to work well so, I'll definitely say it's a great tool to have.
I bought a cheap bandsaw for $40 as well. Gotta tune it up though. The blade is off and it needs a new 'tire'.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Matt_21 said:


> I've had the buffer a while now. Just a cheap one from harbour freight but, it's working well for me. I got the beall buffing system too.
> And then I got the 'French wheel' from VF.
> I had just stuck a 6" sanding disc onto a 6" buffing wheel originally but, found the edge of the paper was cutting into the briar when I'd go into the shank area. With the French wheel it wraps around so the edges are still sandpaper and don't cut.
> I used the French wheel on Joe's churchwarden and it seems to work well so, I'll definitely say it's a great tool to have.
> I bought a cheap bandsaw for $40 as well. Gotta tune it up though. The blade is off and it needs a new 'tire'.


Harbor Freight is excellent. They always have inexpensive stuff. Some of their stuff is a little dangerous. Like it's on the edge of being unsafe. Something is gonna short out, or a blade is gonna fly off at any moment.


----------



## TxColt (Feb 3, 2018)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Harbor Freight is excellent. They always have inexpensive stuff. Some of their stuff is a little dangerous. Like it's on the edge of being unsafe. Something is gonna short out, or a blade is gonna fly off at any moment.


I think that is why I like the stuff there. The element of danger adds to the projects!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Harbor Freight is excellent. They always have inexpensive stuff. Some of their stuff is a little dangerous. Like it's on the edge of being unsafe. Something is gonna short out, or a blade is gonna fly off at any moment.





TxColt said:


> I think that is why I like the stuff there. The element of danger adds to the projects!


Exactly! If you're not afraid of dying...are you really living!>?
Haha, I don't know that I'd buy anything with blades from harbour freight. There is a speed control I want to get to be able to adjust the speed of the buffer.
I figure the tools I get from there are cheap so, for right now, if they break they're not hard to replace. And they do the job.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Matt_21 said:


> Exactly! If you're not afraid of dying...are you really living!>?
> Haha, I don't know that I'd buy anything with blades from harbour freight. There is a speed control I want to get to be able to adjust the speed of the buffer.
> I figure the tools I get from there are cheap so, for right now, if they break they're not hard to replace. And they do the job.


Somewhere on the net, I came across an intense and lengthy discussion about the right rpms while buffing. It seems like a lot of DIY pipe carvers and pipe restorers get a grinder and put a buffing wheel on it. I think those tend to run at 11000 rpms. Then there are folks who insist on using different speeds for different types of polishing. I even saw something about using a French wheel at high speed with low grit, then slowing it down as you go up in grit. The finer the grit, the slower the rpm. This is all interesting stuff, but stuff I have yet to fully wrap my head around.

/end thread jack (although I figured it pertains to what you're doing here:smile2


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Talk pipe making all yoy want on here. I dont mind at all. Any knowledge I can gather is good for me!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

The only tool I've used for pipes is the computer. And the only injury I've sustained is to my wallet. Of course, it is possible my wife will kill me is she sees my wallet!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Me and my partner are back at'er.
Oh, and we of course stopped for a snack.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Laid out my blocks (and stems) tonight to see what I had and what I had 'going'.
Block 4 on the top row gave me a lightning bolt of inspiration so I drew it on. Can't wait for that one. And it seems like I'll have enough left over for a second pipe from that block!
First one on the bottom row might get turned on the lathe into something other than a pipe. We'll see. Can't wait to get my garage set up once the warmer weather shows.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Matt_21 said:


> Laid out my blocks (and stems) tonight to see what I had and what I had 'going'.
> Block 4 on the top row gave me a lightning bolt of inspiration so I drew it on. Can't wait for that one. And it seems like I'll have enough left over for a second pipe from that block!
> First one on the bottom row might get turned on the lathe into something other than a pipe. We'll see. Can't wait to get my garage set up once the warmer weather shows.


Matt, so you have the capability to drill out the bowl and the draft hole? That's excellent. Didn't you start with pipe kits? Looks like you have your work cut out for you, but good, fun work :grin2:


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

I always enjoy watching this process...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks as if you have a flame grain dublin in mind for the fourth one on the top row.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Matt, so you have the capability to drill out the bowl and the draft hole? That's excellent. Didn't you start with pipe kits? Looks like you have your work cut out for you, but good, fun work :grin2:


Oh yeah. I bought a spoon bit a while back. I got myself a free working drill press and have the lathe now. I drilled a couple tobacco holes free hand but that was for the shallower "noseburner" pipes. (Maybe I should call them finger burners? Lol)
Now I've got the lathe and drill press to use.
Joe @Dran sent me a kit that was pre-drilled. He wanted a churchwarden and knew what he wanted so we just did it that way.

I've done about 2 full sized pipes that I drilled everything out myself. And maybe 4 of the little guys.
I have i think 3 more I've already drilled tobacco holes into as well.

I used the lathe setup to do everything so far on that first block in the pic. The Poker style one.
Followed some "tips" I saw in a video @Jankjr sent me.
I really like using the lathe. I just need to get it set up in the garage so I can use it all the time.

Also, thanks guys for all the kind and helpful comments and links you've shared with me.
This is something I am really enjoying and really want to continue to improve at. (When I get the time).
I love this place. Thanks for letting me share all of this.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Piper said:


> Looks as if you have a flame grain dublin in mind for the fourth one on the top row.


Good eye David!
I love that beauty in your picture. I was going to go woth straighter 'stove pipe' type walls like yours but, I wet the block and saw the grain and it _NEEDED_ the dublin shape. The grain fans out along the block just like it's cut.
I'll try and get a pic of it.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Best I could get right now.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt_21 said:


> Best I could get right now.


That's going to look great Matt. Actually the photo accompanying my last post was supposed to go with the "What's In Your Bowl" thread. That pipe is really a tall billiard.

These are the three dublins I have right now. The one with the plateau top seems closest what you're planning.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

I love that tall billiard too! 
But that grainy Dublin...ooooh yeahhhh :vs_OMG:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Matt_21 said:


> Oh yeah. I bought a spoon bit a while back. I got myself a free working drill press and have the lathe now. I drilled a couple tobacco holes free hand but that was for the shallower "noseburner" pipes. (Maybe I should call them finger burners? Lol)
> Now I've got the lathe and drill press to use.
> Joe @Dran sent me a kit that was pre-drilled. He wanted a churchwarden and knew what he wanted so we just did it that way.
> 
> ...


The lathe should really open the door for possibility. Actually, being able to drill your own blocks opens the door for everything. You can start messing around with where to drill your holes to get a specific grain pattern. I guess if you put a plateau on it's side, you'd get that birds eye grain pattern on the side of the pipe. At least I think. I notice that with the plateau blocks the birds eye pattern is under the bark stuff. I'm curious to see how the next batch of Matt 21 pipes come out, and see what you can do with your new toys :smile2:


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

JohnBrody15 said:


> The lathe should really open the door for possibility. Actually, being able to drill your own blocks opens the door for everything. You can start messing around with where to drill your holes to get a specific grain pattern. I guess if you put a plateau on it's side, you'd get that birds eye grain pattern on the side of the pipe. At least I think. I notice that with the plateau blocks the birds eye pattern is under the bark stuff. I'm curious to see how the next batch of Matt 21 pipes come out, and see what you can do with your new toys :smile2:


Yeah, the lathe opens up another technique to use. Can be much faster than a dremel too lol.
As I understand it, you're right, the birds eye is the end of the grain pattern, as if looking at the flame grain from the top and the flame is the side view.
Only issue with the birds eye is I think it's fairly "rare" to find a block that'll give you the birds eye all the way around the pipe. A thought just occurred to me though. Would be cool to do a panel with a nice grained block. Turn it on it's side and have birds eye on say, left and right panel and flame on the front and back. Hmmmm. :vs_whistle:

I'm curious to see what happens next myself. And when!
Oh well...Rome wasn't built in a day right? I've got to teach myself some patience.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Matt_21, I wonder if you'd be able to get a tour of the Brigham pipe factory in Etobicoke, not far from you. Of course they have state-of-the-art machines for turning out pipes in quantity, but I bet you'd find it interesting and get some ideas and tips. Brigham has been making quality pipes since 1906. My first few pipes were Brighams and one of them smoked great for forty years before I gave it away.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Piper said:


> @Matt_21, I wonder if you'd be able to get a tour of the Brigham pipe factory in Etobicoke, not far from you. Of course they have state-of-the-art machines for turning out pipes in quantity, but I bet you'd find it interesting and get some ideas and tips. Brigham has been making quality pipes since 1906. My first few pipes were Brighams and one of them smoked great for forty years before I gave it away.


That'd be cool! I may look into that. I never really thought of it.
My first pipes were brighams that were my grandfathers. I still have them and I bought another. I believe I have 3.
That 'possible prince' I have had an old Brigham filter in it when I got it which is why I think it may be one but, I don't know for sure.
All three smoke really well. Great pipes at a good price in my amateur opinion.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

I finally got the garage cleaned up and my work benches set up how I want. I took all my pipe making tools out and set them up and have been getting a bit of work done.
I got this sketched, cut and drilled the last 2 nights after work. I'm also working on another one but, didn't get any pictures yet. I've already started shaping the other.
Feels really good to be doing this again.
Edit: this block is actually the cut off from the flamey block posted above that I cut for the Dublin shape.
I'll get two very nice flamed (hopefully) pipes out of that block!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Matt_21, that's going to be beautiful. Love the plateau rim.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks David. I hope I can do the grain and plateaux justice.


----------



## Moonshae (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm not interested in carving my own, but this thread inspired me to give a pipe a try. I smoked one for a while a few decades ago, just a corncob and a pouch of drug store tobacco, but it was pleasant. Looking forward to some variety with my cigars.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Some progress tonight.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

More progress on this grainy pipe.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Matt_21 said:


> Me and my partner are back at'er.
> Oh, and we of course stopped for a snack.


I've got this one almost finished. A mistake turned into a "design feature" but, looks cool, works great.
Did a bit of lathe work with some antler for it as well. Might change the antler part for bamboo but, we'll see.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice work Matt! Any interest in putting together a pipe kit that I would happily purchase from you?


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, Matt, that is by far your best work yet. One or two more like that you'll be moving to Cantu, Italy!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks guys.
I really like the grainy one. It's still a tad chunky...I think. I'm not 100% sure I'm ready to move to the next stage or if I want to keep shaping.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Finished the pipe I had the antler "plug" on tonight. Changed out the antler for bamboo and happy I did. Looks better.
Sneak peak.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Did some work on the grainy eggish freehand as well.
Tripoli'd it to check out the grain. Decided to sand that back and stain it to bring the grain forward more.
Hope it works out. Been stained twice sanded once. Another sanding tomorrow and we'll see how the grain comes through.

First e pics are tripoli only.
Last 2 are second round of stain.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Very happy to show you what I think is my best pipe yet.
The grainy eggish freehand.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt, you are right to be proud of that pipe. Beautiful carving and grain. It looks great! Despite the very slight swelling mid-bowl and rounded bottom I would call it more of a billiard than an egg. Billiard sounds more classic too!:vs_cool:


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Done. Grainy billiardish freehand!
Thanks David.!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Solid work man. Nice job!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

@JohnBrody15
Here's the block.

And for anyone reading JB asked me for a pipe kit.
I drilled our this block for him thinking he could use that creativity of his and hopefully pull something cool out of this wood. With the little bit of the putside of the burl on the side, maybe he could incorporate that into it. Don't want to put my spin on his kit but, just a thought.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Matt_21 said:


> @JohnBrody15
> Here's the block.
> 
> And for anyone reading JB asked me for a pipe kit.
> I drilled our this block for him thinking he could use that creativity of his and hopefully pull something cool out of this wood. With the little bit of the putside of the burl on the side, maybe he could incorporate that into it. Don't want to put my spin on his kit but, just a thought.


That's excellent man, good thinking:grin2: I'll see what I can do. I appreciate you putting this together.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Looking great @Matt_21 can i ask where you get your stems from? i have a few bowls with no stem.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Looking great @Matt_21 can i ask where you get your stems from? i have a few bowls with no stem.


I get them from Vermont Freehand.
Some day I hope to make my own but, I'm a way off from that.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

This one was finished recently. It was sent to a forum brother who asked for a pipe that would sit on it's own.
I sent it off and now that he has it I'll post the pics.
This started out with a piece of antler between the stem and shank. I changed that out for bamboo.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt_21 said:


> This one was finished recently. It was sent to a forum brother who asked for a pipe that would sit on it's own.
> I sent it off and now that he has it I'll post the pics.
> This started out with a piece of antler between the stem and shank. I changed that out for bamboo.


Matt, your work is getting more refined with each pipe! Very elegant.:vs_cool:


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Piper said:


> Matt, your work is getting more refined with each pipe! Very elegant.:vs_cool:


Thanks David. 
I hope it works well and lasts a long time for him.
First time working with Bamboo. It always looks cool to me. Adds something...extra.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

@Matt_21 sent this pipe to me. Thanks Brother! I'll have to let you know how it smokes. Love the blue finish on it and the bowl size. Your pipe work is coming along nicely. Cant wait to fire it up.








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Got a deal on some grade 1 Algerian blocks.
Got them today and already saw shapes in them.
I'll end up tucking these away now for a while til I have more time and probably until I get a little better at this pipe making thing. Hopefully the shapes I've seen in the blocks can be fully 'realized' eventually.
New briar day always gets me excited!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

So I got out to the garage last night and decided to mess around and do some shaping on my future shop pipe.
Saw JBs thread update with his wicked new piece and thought I'd post an update in here.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nicely done man! beautiful shape!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Nicely done man! beautiful shape!


Thanks bro. The general shape is where I want it but, it's still a bit square. Going to round it out more and go from there. I told Lee last night the plan is to dye it blue to go with the yellow/gold stem. She scolded me and told me I need to leave it natural.
So...we'll see what colour it ends up.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt_21 said:


> Thanks bro. The general shape is where I want it but, it's still a bit square. Going to round it out more and go from there. I told Lee last night the plan is to dye it blue to go with the yellow/gold stem. She scolded me and told me I need to leave it natural.
> So...we'll see what colour it ends up.


I know blue is your signature look but I'm with Lee on this one. The grain is so beautiful and the shape is so classic, it will look great with a light/natural stain.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Piper said:


> I know blue is your signature look but I'm with Lee on this one. The grain is so beautiful and the shape is so classic, it will look great with a light/natural stain.


Haha she's so happy she has some support. Lol
I was thinking blue because it'll be a shop pipe but, maybe I'll use it as an opportunity to see if I can lighten the brown I have with alcohol or if I'll have to find another way. Or maybe I'll leave it natural and let age darken it a bit.


----------



## MRunkle92 (Jul 18, 2019)

This awesome to see especially since I’ve just recently gotten into pipes and I also want to take on the task of carving my own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> So I got out to the garage last night and decided to mess around and do some shaping on my future shop pipe.
> 
> Saw JBs thread update with his wicked new piece and thought I'd post an update in here.


That large freehand style has so much class. This might end up being your best one yet.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

msmith1986 said:


> That large freehand style has so much class. This might end up being your best one yet.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I'll try not to ruin it. Lol
When I drilled this block I didn't have my drill press or lathe yet and it moved and drilled a bit far to one side and not down the middle. So that's why it's planned as a shop pipe. It may turn out thinker on the left wall than the right. We'll see though. Might be able to get it right anyways.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Blue and gold would make it a Chargers pipe! If buff it with Tripoli without any stain, that’ll give it a little color while keeping it natural. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt_21 said:


> Thanks man. I'll try not to ruin it. Lol
> When I drilled this block I didn't have my drill press or lathe yet and it moved and drilled a bit far to one side and not down the middle. So that's why it's planned as a shop pipe. It may turn out thinker on the left wall than the right. We'll see though. Might be able to get it right anyways.


No problem. Just smoke it on the right side of your mouth!:smile2:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

MRunkle92 said:


> This awesome to see especially since I've just recently gotten into pipes and I also want to take on the task of carving my own.


Go for it! Don't forget to keep us posted on your progress!:smile2:


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Piper said:


> No problem. Just smoke it on the right side of your mouth!:smile2:


Oh man. I didn't even know there was a wrong side!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Love the shape! I’m also gonna have to agree with Lee, I like the natural look. The wax will darken it some and eventually it ends up a medium brown.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Well, guys and gals, here she is finished up natural. Just needs the stem bent slightly.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> Well, guys and gals, here she is finished up natural. Just needs the stem bent slightly.


Dude, that thing is ridiculous. I hope you're glad you did it natural, it is beautiful.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

msmith1986 said:


> Dude, that thing is ridiculous. I hope you're glad you did it natural, it is beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thanks man. Yeah the grain should only look better as it darkens.

Thanks to @Piper and @OneStrangeOne for the push to keep it natural.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Great Job, looks like a pro made it


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Great Job, looks like a pro made it


Wow. Thanks so much. That means a lot.
Here's another picture that will show why I won't try to sell this one.
I drilled it by hand before I got my drill press so it drilled too far to the left of the block and just a bit crooked.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> Wow. Thanks so much. That means a lot.
> Here's another picture that will show why I won't try to sell this one.
> I drilled it by hand before I got my drill press so it drilled too far to the left of the block and just a bit crooked.


That just gives it character


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Looking good brother!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

@Matt_21 how will you bend the stem?


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

That's your best one yet!

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

MattT said:


> That's your best one yet!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks Matt!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Fusion said:


> @Matt_21 how will you bend the stem?


I've got a few techniques lined up to try.
Trying them from least likely to work to most likely to work.
It's acrylic so pretty solid. Last night I tried to get it hot enough with a hair dryer. No dice. Next I'm going to try boiling water. If that doesn't do it I'll try heating a pan of salt or sand and use that method.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Beautiful work Matt! Definitely a pipe that you can be proud of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Matt_21, as the guy who sent you the Radice rind with the tenon broken off in the mortise, I have a suggestion for you: take the stem out of the shank before you bend it!:grin2:


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Hahaha. Thanks for all your advice David. You're helping me learn so much without having to make all the mistakes. Like dying this one blue....or bending the stem with it in still. lol
Which reminds me, my blue dye all leaked and had to be tossed. Guess I'll be trying some other colours coming up haha


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Spend 10$ on a heat gun with low and high heat.. makes life easier.. much easier

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

UBC03 said:


> Spend 10$ on a heat gun with low and high heat.. makes life easier.. much easier
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I'll be taking the girls on a shopping trip tomorrow!
Thanks for the advice Dino.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Matt_21 said:


> I'll be taking the girls on a shopping trip tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks for the advice Dino.


Make sure you leave a stiff pipe cleaner inside when you heat and bend or the hole will collapse. Then you're screwed

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've used boiling water, open flame, microwave ,Chris Angel Mind Freak tricks, but the heat gun on low is the ticket. Just gotta keep it moving. Don't hold it on one spot or it'll scorch the stem. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

UBC03 said:


> I've used boiling water, open flame, microwave ,Chris Angel Mind Freak tricks, but the heat gun on low is the ticket. Just gotta keep it moving. Don't hold it on one spot or it'll scorch the stem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Excellent. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Stem bent and one pipe finished. Another pipe started.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> Stem bent and one pipe finished. Another pipe started.


Did you use a heat gun ?


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Did you use a heat gun ?


Didn't end up getting one so I tried the boiling water method.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Finished this billiard up tonight. The shank is a bit short for a standard billiard but...otherwise... it's close lol.
Went with a different stem that fit better.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> Finished this billiard up tonight. The shank is a bit short for a standard billiard but...otherwise... it's close lol.
> 
> Went with a different stem that fit better.


Dude! My jaw is on the floor. That green is amazing, and you never disappoint man. Bravo. I need to try this soon.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> Finished this billiard up tonight. The shank is a bit short for a standard billiard but...otherwise... it's close lol.
> Went with a different stem that fit better.


That Green is very nice, well done again, great pipe


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks Matt @msmith1986
I'm seeing a little improvement. This one has some little mistakes I don't like but, it also has some things done better than previous pipes which wins out over the mistakes for me.
It think it turned out pretty good...better than I thought it would.
And thanks again for the kind words


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Fusion said:


> That Green is very nice, well done again, great pipe


Thanks Colin. The green is an eye catcher lol
I had no idea what colour Kelly Green was when someone at work mentioned it a while back. When I looked it up I also saw that VF had it as a dye colour so I grabbed a bottle. I was thinking I'd try rusticating this one but I saw some nice swirls so I dyed it black, sanded it back, and then went with the green.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Matt_21, that finish is so three-dimensional you can practically get lost in it! Beautiful job!


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

The green just jumps out! Your work looks great!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks David, Thanks Mark.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome work @Matt_21 :grin2:


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks Gumby!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

It's strange how I don't second guess when I spend over 300 for a box of cigars but when looking at pipes and I find one around that price range I ALWAYS second guess myself. Still looking for a new bulldog shaped pipe. The used pipe I picked up a few weeks ago isn't worth saving I think :frown2: I don't think the owner cleaned it once.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Gumby-cr said:


> It's strange how I don't second guess when I spend over 300 for a box of cigars but when looking at pipes and I find one around that price range I ALWAYS second guess myself. Still looking for a new bulldog shaped pipe. The used pipe I picked up a few weeks ago isn't worth saving I think :frown2: I don't think the owner cleaned it once.


Same here. 
But try this....you'll only get to smoke that box of cigars 25 times; however, the life of that pipe can/will span generations.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Matt_21 said:


> Thanks Colin. The green is an eye catcher lol
> I had no idea what colour Kelly Green was when someone at work mentioned it a while back. When I looked it up I also saw that VF had it as a dye colour so I grabbed a bottle. I was thinking I'd try rusticating this one but I saw some nice swirls so I dyed it black, sanded it back, and then went with the green.


I was wondering if you used a darker stain for contrast, and you did! You found some great grain on the wood and shined it up nice. It's a nice shape too. Was it a combo of using the lathe and then hand sanding the bottom of the bowl area?


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I was wondering if you used a darker stain for contrast, and you did! You found some great grain on the wood and shined it up nice. It's a nice shape too. Was it a combo of using the lathe and then hand sanding the bottom of the bowl area?


I actually used a hole saw kit.
The top of the bowl or even top 2/3 was cut with a hole saw, then the bowl drilled, then the shank was done with a smaller hole saw. Then the extra was sanded off using the sanding disc I have on the buffer. I got a router speed control I'm running the buffer through so I can dial down the speed when I need to.
So then the bottom was shaped on the sanding disc. Hand sanded at 220. Black stain. Sanded back at 220 and then the green. Hand buffed to get some excess off, Tripoli, white diamond, wax.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Matt_21 said:


> I actually used a hole saw kit.
> The top of the bowl or even top 2/3 was cut with a hole saw, then the bowl drilled, then the shank was done with a smaller hole saw. Then the extra was sanded off using the sanding disc I have on the buffer. I got a router speed control I'm running the buffer through so I can dial down the speed when I need to.
> So then the bottom was shaped on the sanding disc. Hand sanded at 220. Black stain. Sanded back at 220 and then the green. Hand buffed to get some excess off, Tripoli, white diamond, wax.


Ahhh, I see. Interesting. It looks like you turned it on a lathe. That's a pretty good idea, I've never seen that. Not that I've seen a whole lot, or even know a whole lot lol.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

I plan on trying the lathe soon. I just have to get it anchored right to the bench. The bolt holes are in under the motor so it's a real b**** to get at.

I saw the hole saw thing on a video...I think it was @Jankjr that sent me the video. It was on a lathe but with the hole saw and then he used the gouge to take off the extra wood up to where the hole saw cut.
The poker I did for @MattT was done similarly. (Hole saw on lathe but no gouges/chisels)


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

So I'll post this here for anyone interested.

Lee (my soon to be wife) came up to me the other night after work and said "don't you need one of these?" And showed me a picture on her phone of an old metal lathe. I said "well I don't need one but I'd sure like one."
She told me she saw a post about an estate sale not far from here she wanted to go to and this was there. She showed me some more pictures and there were three big old grinder/buffers on stands. One was a buffer and two were grinders. I said I'd love one of those too.

Anyways, Saturday she texts me at work. She got the lathe and "a bunch of stuff it comes with" and the buffer for $250!!!

Had two buddies come this morning and we got it out of the truck and set up in the garage. The things in great condition and runs great. It has everything it needs with it. Even some solid brass pieces if I want to make something out of brass! And the kicker...original manual!

Pics for any tool nerds. 

And there's an old tobacco tin with some odds and ends in it.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Fantastic gift and very appropriate for one of our two resident pipe-makers! Congrats Matt!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks. I told her..."I think I'll marry you." Lol
The weddings already planned and a month away.
She didn't find it as humourous as I did haha


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'd say she's a keeper! Your lathe and your future wife:grin2: That's excellent man. I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Matt_21 said:


> Thanks. I told her..."I think I'll marry you." Lol
> The weddings already planned and a month away.
> She didn't find it as humourous as I did haha


So you're saying that in TWO MONTHS your workshop will be transformed into the wife's craft room.. just sayin .. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

UBC03 said:


> So you're saying that in TWO MONTHS your workshop will be transformed into the wife's craft room.. just sayin .. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Bro, the double garage, about 90x90 is already her parking spot in winter, her craft area whenever she wants it, home to 2 rabbits, and her storage barn.
Oh yeah and my tools have a small corner in there and I'm allowed to keep beer in the fridge out there.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Matt_21 said:


> Bro, the double garage, about 90x90 is already her parking spot in winter, her craft area whenever she wants it, home to 2 rabbits, and her storage barn.
> Oh yeah and my tools have a small corner in there and I'm allowed to keep beer in the fridge out there.


FOR NOW.. lol

I redid the basement. Tore it down to thr bare block. Removed the interior walls. New framing, drywall, paint, floor, everything. It was gonna be a game room/ man cave. I started unpacking all my old sports stuff to decorate. Nope, I got a corner I could decorate with my crap. I was satisfied with that UNTIL I LOST MY CORNER WHEN THE CHRISTMAS TREE WENT THERE. Needless to say I never regained my corner and the boxes of stuff are back at my mom's.. lol

It was a smart move on her part. I was gonna paint it orange and brown, hang jerseys, and pretty much make it as tacky as you think I would if left to my own devices...

That's why we need significant others to supervise our decisions. I'd still be putting up black light posters if it wasn't for her . 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Hahaha I can see it now. Brown and orange and manly lol

I'm not going to complain. I have my stuff set up and she likes it where it is cuz if it's there she can use it (and not put anything back).
That's what I complain about. That nothing is where I left it or where it's supposed to be.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey @Matt_21, when are you going to fire up the new lathe and show us your latest creation?


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Hey David ( @Piper )
I used it on this green Billiard I've been asked to make for a guy I knew growing up.
I'll post progress pics in a sec.
I hope you're well brother.
I haven't been around much but, haven't been pipe making lately. Our middle one went to school this year and Lee and I got married about 11 days ago!
Finally got time to myself yesterday and got from block to stain.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Some pics.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice, and congrats on the wedding


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Nice, and congrats on the wedding


Thanks Colin


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> Hey David ( @Piper )
> 
> I used it on this green Billiard I've been asked to make for a guy I knew growing up.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mr Married Man....remember every Anniversary is more special than the last....cherish each one! Didn't mean to hijack your post 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> Some pics.


Holy Moly....lookin good!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Hickorynut said:


> Congrats Mr Married Man....remember every Anniversary is more special than the last....cherish each one! Didn't mean to hijack your post
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...





Hickorynut said:


> Holy Moly....lookin good!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Thanks man. And I will remember.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] Matt_21, congratulations on your marriage. That's awesome. I've been awol too with much less reason. Your work continues to progress. Life is good!:vs_cool:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Very cool man. And congrats on the marriage as well. Here's to many years of happiness! It's all "yes dear" and "no dear" from here on out :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Very cool man. And congrats on the marriage as well. Here's to many years of happiness! It's all "yes dear" and "no dear" from here on out :grin2:


mostly "yes dear" :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Matt_21 said:


> Hey David ( @Piper )
> I used it on this green Billiard I've been asked to make for a guy I knew growing up.
> I'll post progress pics in a sec.
> I hope you're well brother.
> ...


Congratulations! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. I feel about the same now that we're married but, seems I've been feeling more positive. Which is a great side effect that I hope to try and stretch as long as possible.
I've also been getting more shop time since the wedding so I can't complain.
Got the billiard stained, got a nose burner order knocked out and shipped quick and then I figured out the lathe (or a little bit anyways) so now I can make cylinders. I'm working on a poker right now made in the lathe. Or started there anyways getting an accurate bowl and shank.
I'm currently sanding the block down to make it all even and then of there are no pits I'll decide how to stain it. If there are some glaring spots/pits/etc I'll try my hand at rustication.
@JohnBrody15 have you been making any new pipes?


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Matt_21 said:


> Thanks guys. I feel about the same now that we're married but, seems I've been feeling more positive. Which is a great side effect that I hope to try and stretch as long as possible.
> I've also been getting more shop time since the wedding so I can't complain.
> Got the billiard stained, got a nose burner order knocked out and shipped quick and then I figured out the lathe (or a little bit anyways) so now I can make cylinders. I'm working on a poker right now made in the lathe. Or started there anyways getting an accurate bowl and shank.
> I'm currently sanding the block down to make it all even and then of there are no pits I'll decide how to stain it. If there are some glaring spots/pits/etc I'll try my hand at rustication.
> ...


That is awesome. Don't forget to wear eye pro and/or face shield too.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice, i see a small sandblaster in your future :grin2:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Matt_21 said:


> Thanks guys. I feel about the same now that we're married but, seems I've been feeling more positive. Which is a great side effect that I hope to try and stretch as long as possible.
> I've also been getting more shop time since the wedding so I can't complain.
> Got the billiard stained, got a nose burner order knocked out and shipped quick and then I figured out the lathe (or a little bit anyways) so now I can make cylinders. I'm working on a poker right now made in the lathe. Or started there anyways getting an accurate bowl and shank.
> I'm currently sanding the block down to make it all even and then of there are no pits I'll decide how to stain it. If there are some glaring spots/pits/etc I'll try my hand at rustication.
> ...


Your setup looks awesome. I'm glad you're feeling positive and feeling good. Life isn't easy. Having said that, I can't talk about my pipe making because your setup is gonna make me look bad lol I'm kidding, I haven't been doing much, the last pipe I showed off with the "rings", the rings broke in a few places, so I've been refinishing it. I've also been working on the block you sent me, I might show that off soon. It's pretty wild.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Scap said:


> That is awesome. Don't forget to wear eye pro and/or face shield too.


I have some lenses on order. I wear cheap TSC ones now. This was just a quick video after I set up my new dust collector.



Fusion said:


> Nice, i see a small sandblaster in your future :grin2:


Me too but, not too near. And not sure the wife sees the same things I do lol



JohnBrody15 said:


> Your setup looks awesome. I'm glad you're feeling positive and feeling good. Life isn't easy. Having said that, I can't talk about my pipe making because your setup is gonna make me look bad lol I'm kidding, I haven't been doing much, the last pipe I showed off with the "rings", the rings broke in a few places, so I've been refinishing it. I've also been working on the block you sent me, I might show that off soon. It's pretty wild.


Thanks man. Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Just about finished with the Poker.
It was so nice I left it natural. It's funny though, the flame grain side is a fair bit darker than the birdseye side.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

good job man!!!! that poker looks great


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks @zcziggy


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Looking good man. That's a good choice leaving in natural. The light wood next to the black stem looks real nice.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Looking good man. That's a good choice leaving in natural. The light wood next to the black stem looks real nice.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Started and got a long way on this one today.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Buffed up and waxed the 'two face' poker.
Sending it out to our good brother @msmith1986 tomorrow.
The first two pictures are in the garage lighting and the second two are in the kitchen.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Where do we place our order ? 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

What're ya looking for? Lol
Shoot me a PM if you're serious.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice work @Matt_21


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm excited for it! Never had a poker yet.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Bravo @Matt_21. That's a beaut. I've noticed that one side or another of some pipes is darker. I always thought it was the side where my thumb rested but maybe it was always there and, as you noticed, had something to do with the grain. Mind you, I don't think it matters to the overall appeal of the pipe.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Piper said:


> Bravo @Matt_21. That's a beaut. I've noticed that one side or another of some pipes is darker. I always thought it was the side where my thumb rested but maybe it was always there and, as you noticed, had something to do with the grain. Mind you, I don't think it matters to the overall appeal of the pipe.


Thanks David. Shining it up really made it look nice and all in all I'm pretty happy with it. I hope it smokes well for Matt.
I'd never seen a contrast like that so it was really neat to see as it happened.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

@Kaizer check this out to help with your question from banter sir

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

JtAv8tor said:


> @Kaizer check this out to help with your question from banter sir
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


wait....what happened with Matt?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

zcziggy said:


> wait....what happened with Matt?


Nothing he had asked about people carving their own pipes

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

JtAv8tor said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> > wait....what happened with Matt?
> ...


Says no longer a community member under his name


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

zcziggy said:


> Says no longer a community member under his name


Ummmm I have zero idea then

"I have you now" - Vader


----------

